# Petco's $1 per gallon Tank SALE until 9/2/07



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Go get em guys! 









More info here

What are you going to bring (sneak) home this week?

-John N.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm planning on going Sunday and sneaking home a 20g long tank.  Crossing my fingers that my Petco has a 20 long.....and that they are doing the $1/g sale.


----------



## PHalas (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the heads Up, just called my local store, am off to pick up a 20 Long


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

UGH. And I just payed $15 for a 5.5 gallon at the LFS. Is anyone else praying to their respective gods to give them the self control they need most right now?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

i want a 30 breeder. too bad- i dont think they stock those.


----------



## uglybuckling (Jun 28, 2004)

Mine had (in the appropriate size range): 

20 high
20 long
29
40 breeder
55

They told me they were out of 30s. They also didn't have anything really cool, like a 37 extra-high or 30 breeder or something like that. Oh well. 40 breeder for $40 ain't bad. =)

--B


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Went to Petco today....a lady there told me the sale doesn't start til Saturday. Apparently my Petco has to be different......I was tempted to go back this Sat. for a 40g breeder which they had alot of, but I think I'll hold off. Went to Petsmart on the way home and bought a 20L for $27....wasn't worth it to drive 45mins again next weekend to save $7. [smilie=r: 

I hope everyone else finds what they are looking for!


----------

